# FREE Sept 6th. Something to Read on the Plane (Your 'dip into' reading companion)



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book to dip into while waiting or travelling .

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.



Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works! 
Caain


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Jan, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something to Read on the Plane is now priced at $0.99 to assist non US buyers who have to pay a levy. 

You can win a paperback copy on GoodReads Giveaway. http://bit.ly/bNbPrt (closes 22nd October)


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll have to check out your stories. I'll definitely download a sample and tag them.

Some of my stories in take place at airports and are about flying. I work for an airline!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> I'll have to check out your stories. I'll definitely download a sample and tag them.
> 
> Some of my stories in take place at airports and are about flying. I work for an airline!


Hi Suzanne,
Hope you enjoy the sample. You can see some of the paperback version on Bookuzzr. http://soc.li/IChpzqY 
I've been trying to get the local airlines to buy them as promotional tools and use their logo on the cover. Had a bit of interest, but the one airline that would have been keen is a budget airline and they have no budget! 
Have seen your book all over the place - can hardly miss it with a title like that!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just a reminder that my print version on Goodreads Giveaway ends on 22nd October. 

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/5857-something-to-read-on-the-plane

10 copies on offer. 1062 people have entered.
Cheers


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got a lovely review on Goodreads from one of the winners of the Giveaway.  Hope it brings in a few Christmas sales. 


I absolutely loved this!! It is the perfect size - can fit into any handbag or even pocket! And the stories are just delightful....just what is needed to ease some airplane tension!! This would be a great stocking stuffer for anyone who travels!!! You don't even need to be a traveler to enjoy this--it's a pick-me-up for anyone!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thrilled to get another 4 star review on Goodreads. 

I recieved this book free in a giveaway, and I am so thrilled. But, I hope Jan Hurst-Nicholson does not mind, but for my house we need to change the title of this book to "Something to read in the bathroom". We do not travel, and so I put this book in the bathroom and I have to say this book is very entertaining. It's so entertaining I have found myself outside my bathroom door doing the "potty dance" banging on the bathroom telling my husband to "hurry up!". He comes out laughing and says its all my fault. He was caught up in the book and found himself too interested to leave the darn bathroom. So, in summary. The book is greatly entertaining. But make sure you have more than one bathroom if you decide to put in the bathroom! : )

Review is for the print version, but it's also available as a Kindle.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thrilled that _Something to Read on the Plane_ tied joint 5th in May's Ten Bestselling Frugal Finds on The Frugal eReader!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're still enjoying your holiday break you might like to consider getting a copy of _Something to Read on the Plane_ for your return journey


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bump to say that with Easter approaching you might need _Something to Read on the Plane_.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Something to Read on the Plane_ is FREE on 16th and 17th May. Unfortunately it's only showing free on Amazon UK 

http://amzn.to/b2c0KK

Will update when it's free on Amazon.com.

It' finally FREE on Amazon.com. Link is in my signature.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Pleased to announce that three of the medical articles have been chosen for an anthology for Funny Books. The book should be out shortly and is titled _Major Medical._

The paperback version sold 95 copies today


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Paperback sales have now topped 2 000   (and that's mostly through one outlet). It makes a great gift for both men and women


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're stumped for a gift idea, this book fits the bill


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget to pack this book when you go on holiday


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Will soon be able to offer the paperback version on Amazon. Just awaiting the proof copy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Proof copy of the book is stuck in a postal strike


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now available in paperback for only $8   Great gift for someone who is travelling.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea for a gift - for both men and women


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Malapropisms *

The accidental misuse of words have become known as 'malapropisms' after Mrs Malaprop, a character in Sheridan's play, The Rivals, and can be collected daily by astute observers.

1.	The beggar held out his hat hoping someone would throw their spare penis into it.
2.	After some argument, Lisa finally copulated. 
3.	Malcolm decided to break the eyes by offering him a drink.
4.	George helped himself to a crusty junk of bread.
5.	A low rummage began to form in the dog's throat.
6.	He bought a sexual title flat.

answers next week


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The accidental misuse of words have become known as 'malapropisms' after Mrs Malaprop, a character in Sheridan's play, The Rivals, and can be collected daily by astute observers.

1.  The beggar held out his hat hoping someone would throw their spare penis into it. (pennies)
2.  After some argument, Lisa finally copulated. (capitulated)
3.  Malcolm decided to break the eyes by offering him a drink. (eyes)
4.  George helped himself to a crusty junk of bread. (chunk)
5.  A low rummage began to form in the dog's throat. (rumble)
6.  He bought a sexual title flat. (sectional)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm collecting a new list of malapropisms, so if you see any please be kind enough to pass them on


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'look inside'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that print copies are also available.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print copies make great gifts, especially if you're stuck for something to buy for a man


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It must be holiday season somewhere in the world


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sell most of my print copies at the airports. The bookseller kindly puts them next to the till - prime real estate for books   -


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I like to leave copies in waiting rooms


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I gave my doctor a copy for his waiting room. He took it home and never brought it back


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Holiday season in SA. Hope to get some good orders from the airports


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks a fun read, Jan.

*hopes there is a plane ticket secreted inside*

I took a look at your website. You seem to have lots going on. Great stuff!

I know what you mean about describing 'books for grown-ups' as 'adult books'. That's always been a worry of mine!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Helen Laycock said:


> That looks a fun read, Jan.
> 
> *hopes there is a plane ticket secreted inside*
> 
> ...


Hi Helen,

Sorry, no plane tickets secreted anywhere . But I did try to temp the airlines to use the book as a 'giveaway'. Will have to try that route again as they've probably had a change of staff since the last time I tried it. 

Yes, it is a problem describing books for adults as 'adult books' as in, 'this contains adult content'. When people ask what I write I try to remember to say it in the order - humour, novels and children's books. .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it's holiday time in the northern hemisphere. Don't forget to take something to read on the plane. I keep getting Google alerts for the book every time someone remarks somewhere that they are looking for 'something to read on the plane', or taking 'something to read on the plane'. Wish there was some way of linking that remark straight to my book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Wishing everyone who is going on holiday a safe and pleasant flight


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

We are coming into Spring. Hope you are still enjoying the summer holidays  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Jasmine is in full bloom. The perfume is out of this world. Got sprigs of it all over the house.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Got a lovely order from the airport bookshop


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It must be holiday time somewhere in the Amazon world, and you might be looking for Something to Read on the Plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

School holidays here in SA. Hope the airports have plenty of stock  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Back to school. Now waiting for Christmas holiday sales.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just had three lovely orders from the airport bookshops 

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A book is a gift you can keep on opening


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a great Christmas gift (for a man or a woman) and is available in paperback.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of different stories, so there should be something to suit all tastes  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Plenty to keep you absorbed on the commute home for Christmas or New Year. Also available in print.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I expect everyone is now back at work - but you can still read the book on your commute


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Print copies make great gifts.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Had a nice review from someone who gave the book as an (asked for) gift


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Be nice if I could get the book into more airport bookshops


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bargain at 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Available as a paperback at SA airports.
Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Now sold over 3 000 print copies. Makes a great gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's the only one of my books that sells more in print (but I have a prime stand next to the tills at the airport bookshop   )


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope you get a chance to 'Look Inside'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Mum, please read us a bedtime story.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's getting close to holiday time, so don't forget 'something to read on the plane'


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

It's also something to read on the beach


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for summer holidays.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

pocket-sized print version also available


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something to read while you're on holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can also borrow the book


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A bargain at 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you're still on holiday you might enjoy reading it on your return flight.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots to keep you amused on the plane


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget that you can also borrow the book through Kindle Unlimited


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version makes a great gift - for a man or a woman.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

If you are thinking of making a start on your early Christmas shopping then this would make a great gift. (Dogs not included  )

Just click on the link in my signature.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lots of variety


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good 'stocking-filler' for Christmas. Suitable for men and women  .


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works! 
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great holiday reading.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version would make a super stocking filler.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The stories also offer a taste of my novels


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great holiday reading.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version makes a super stocking filler for men or women.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Just what you need for your trip.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Or your return trip


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

You can read a story while drinking your coffee.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good book for 'dipping into'.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version makes a great gift for someone going on holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Easter is upon us, so perhaps you require something to read on the plane.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great holiday reading. The print version is small enough to fit into your pocket.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

All this for only *99c* 

Contents
A Quick Word - foreword

World Wide Worry
A Night on the Run
A Matter of Convenience - short story
Something in the Air
The Great Ant War
Poste Haste - short story
Malapropisms
A Fine Kettle of Fish
Technically Speaking
Doctor's Orders
Light's Out - short story
Dear Agony Aunt
Down the Hatch
Sex Education Ain't What it Used to be
The Tryst - short story
Purrfect Communication
A Violet Headache
Night Noises - short story
Fifty Reasons for Feeling Fifty
The Letter - short story
Technical Tantrums
How Friendly a Passenger are you? Quiz
Flying Doctoring
One Little Pig Stayed at Home - short story
A Public Inconvenience
Household Aids
Sticking Together
Family Ties - short story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print version makes a great gift for someone going on holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A wide variety of short stories and articles.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something for everyone.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

All this for only 99c

Contents
A Quick Word - foreword

World Wide Worry
A Night on the Run
A Matter of Convenience * short story*
Something in the Air
The Great Ant War
Poste Haste *short story*
Malapropisms
A Fine Kettle of Fish
Technically Speaking
Doctor's Orders
Light's Out *short story*
Dear Agony Aunt
Down the Hatch
Sex Education Ain't What it Used to be
The Tryst *short story*
Purrfect Communication
A Violet Headache
Night Noises *short story*
Fifty Reasons for Feeling Fifty
The Letter *short story*
Technical Tantrums
How Friendly a Passenger are you? Quiz
Flying Doctoring
One Little Pig Stayed at Home *short story*
A Public Inconvenience
Household Aids
Sticking Together
Family Ties *short story*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Still only 99c


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for a holiday read.

all this for only 99c  

Contents
A Quick Word - foreword

World Wide Worry
A Night on the Run
A Matter of Convenience short story
Something in the Air
The Great Ant War
Poste Haste short story
Malapropisms
A Fine Kettle of Fish
Technically Speaking
Doctor's Orders
Light's Out  short story
Dear Agony Aunt
Down the Hatch
Sex Education Ain't What it Used to be
The Tryst  short story
Purrfect Communication
A Violet Headache
Night Noises  short story
Fifty Reasons for Feeling Fifty
The Letter  short story
Technical Tantrums
How Friendly a Passenger are you?  Quiz
Flying Doctoring
One Little Pig Stayed at Home  short story
A Public Inconvenience
Household Aids
Sticking Together
Family Ties  short story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you bought your holiday reading yet?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A varied collection of humorous articles and short stories.

World Wide Worry
A Night on the Run
A Matter of Convenience short story
Something in the Air
The Great Ant War
Poste Haste short story
Malapropisms
A Fine Kettle of Fish
Technically Speaking
Doctor's Orders
Light's Out  short story
Dear Agony Aunt
Down the Hatch
Sex Education Ain't What it Used to be
The Tryst  short story
Purrfect Communication
A Violet Headache
Night Noises  short story
Fifty Reasons for Feeling Fifty
The Letter  short story
Technical Tantrums
How Friendly a Passenger are you?  Quiz
Flying Doctoring
One Little Pig Stayed at Home  short story
A Public Inconvenience
Household Aids
Sticking Together
Family Ties  short stor


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a great gift for someone going on holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

A varied collection of humorous articles and short stories.

World Wide Worry
A Night on the Run
A Matter of Convenience short story
Something in the Air
The Great Ant War
Poste Haste short story
Malapropisms
A Fine Kettle of Fish
Technically Speaking
Doctor's Orders
Light's Out short story
Dear Agony Aunt
Down the Hatch
Sex Education Ain't What it Used to be
The Tryst short story
Purrfect Communication
A Violet Headache
Night Noises short story
Fifty Reasons for Feeling Fifty
The Letter short story
Technical Tantrums
How Friendly a Passenger are you? Quiz
Flying Doctoring
One Little Pig Stayed at Home short story
A Public Inconvenience
Household Aids
Sticking Together
Family Ties short story


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Why not take a 'look inside'?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Good choice for holiday reading  and for a gift.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Makes a great Christmas stocking filler - men or women.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

There's time to order a print version for a Christmas gift


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print version and get the e-book FREE


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy the print book as a gift and you'll get the e-book free for yourself.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great book for reading while holidaying.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't forget to download a copy before your flight


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in print. Makes a great gift for a man or a woman.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also available in print. Makes a great gift for a man or a woman.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea for taking on your Easter holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Useful to take on holiday. The paperback will fit into your pocket.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Useful to take on holiday. The paperback will fit into your pocket.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The paperback makes a lovely gift for someone going on holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Jul 3, 2017)

I fly very often, I do not really like watching movies during the flight. But reading is for me. Thank you!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

AndyWilliams said:


> I fly very often, I do not really like watching movies during the flight. But reading is for me. Thank you!


Hope you enjoy it - or at least most of it


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal holiday reading on the plane - or on the beach (and even for waiting around at the airport) .
Also available in print .

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.



worldwide links


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a PRINT copy and get a FREE KINDLE copy on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great for taking on holiday.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Only 99c 

And for your in-flight entertainment - A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
"This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it."
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a print version and you get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea for a gift for someone going on holiday


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

FREE 9-11th November.

An opportunity to read the book to see if a print version would make a suitable Christmas gift 



Global Amazon links getBook.at/Somethingtoread


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely gift idea.

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for the Easter holidays 

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Ideal for the Easter holidays  

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip. 

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print copy would make a great Christmas stocking filler.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

The print copy would make a great Christmas stocking filler.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also useful for reading at the airport if stuck by a strike or drones.

And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also useful for reading at the airport if stuck by a strike or drones.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also useful for reading at the airport if stuck by a strike or drones.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Also makes a good beach read for both men and women.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Buy a paperback and get the ebook FREE on Amazon.com The paperback makes a lovely gift for a traveller.



And for your in-flight entertainment ' A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. . 
'This muesli must be old. It's got weasels in it.'
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Something to read over the Easter weekend* 

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying. 
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)



REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

*Review from Amazon*
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works! 
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)



*REVIEWS*
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works! 
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)



REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author. 
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed! 
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..." 
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works! 
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

_Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)_



*REVIEWS*
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Something to Read on the Plane* (_A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff_)



REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

*Review from Amazon*
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)



REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)*



REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

*Review from Amazon*
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)*



*REVIEWS*
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

*Review from Amazon*
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)*



REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

*Review from Amazon*
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A book to dip into while waiting or travelling * .



And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying.
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.

*REVIEWS*
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

*Review from Amazon*
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A book to dip into while waiting or travelling* .

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying.
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.



Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A book to dip into while waiting or travelling* .

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying.
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.



Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

*A book to dip into while waiting or travelling* .

And for your in-flight entertainment -- A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff. It's a light-hearted variety of humorous articles, short stories ranging from hypochondria to murder, plus a quiz, agony aunt column, limericks and a collection of malapropisms to keep you amused and divert you from the tedium of flying.
A great book to keep with you whilst travelling, and a perfect gift (suitable for both men and women) for someone who is going on a trip.



Something to Read on the Plane (A Bit of Light Literature, Short Stories & Other Fun Stuff)

REVIEWS
"Should be compulsory reading to keep incorrigible chatterers quiet" - Frequent Flyer.
"Could also be used to ram down their throats" - Flight Attendant.
"The stories about me are hugely exaggerated" - Author's Spouse.
"Shredded drafts of this book line my litter tray. Royalties from this book will go towards proper deodorized litter and reduce complaints about the smell" - Family Cat
"What a relief that will be" - Family Dog.

Review from Amazon
This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition)
I downloaded this book in January 2011. I read it a few months later..in between "But Can You Drink The Water?" and "The Breadwinners"... both by same author.
"Something To Read On The Plane" brought smiles, giggles and at times it was pretty obvious to general public around me (reading on my Kindle) that I appeared quite "odd"...attempting to stifle smiles, giggles, keep a straight face... I failed!
Watch out for the "in laws in a safari park!" The full story relating to the "in laws" is in "But Can You..."
I didn't intend to plug/promote two books in one posting...couldn't help it... Jan has a wonderful way of expressing characters, details and humour... and it works!
Caain


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

To celebrate 'Read a Book Day' on Sept 6th I am making all my books FREE on Amazon (except The Race). Double click on the book in my signature and it will take you to Amazon.com


----------

